# Dead Seiko 8m25



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Hello all, i just got this back from my brother after 18 years! Last time i lend him anything!

Anyhoo, it's in a **** state, corrosion around the battery and no movement in the hands at all.

My question is this: is it worth getting repaired? (it was my first ever 'posh' watch when i was 15 or thereabouts, so i would love to have it working again)

and is there anyone here who would be willing to have a stab at it?


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

You must realy like your brother to let him get away with what he has done to your watch.

You could try cleaning the battery contacts with something like emery paper on the end of a coktail stick or the like.

It might "breath" again with a fresh battery fitted. You may have to short the battery to a point on the movement to reset it, instructions should be on the caseback.

If not "Cousins" may have a replacement movement for it if you think the cost is worthwhile.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

johnboy24 said:


> You must realy like your brother to let him get away with what he has done to your watch.
> 
> You could try cleaning the battery contacts with something like emery paper on the end of a coktail stick or the like.
> 
> ...


A new movement is Â£30.00 from Cousins ............


----------

